# Rust removal for smokers



## johnnie2130

My firebox and a few other areas have some rust I need to remove. What rust remover would you all suggest that I use to remove the rust with?


----------



## irishteabear

Sandpaper and good old fashioned elbow grease. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Once the rust is removed, make sure to apply high heat primer and high heat paint and you'll be good to go.


----------



## ddave

Either that or a wirewheel and a drill or angle grinder.

Dave


----------



## rbranstner

Yea I wouldn't recommend using any chemical remover use a wire weel with a drill or by hand.


----------



## rickw

I use a grinder with a wire wheel. This year I'm going to try oil on the firebox to help with the rust. I painted 2 times last year. Not that I mind painting it but if I can just re-season it after a cook and it keeps the rust off I would rather do that.


----------



## ohm

I have used Naval Jelly Rust Remover before but not on the inside ONLY on the outside.  Make sure to give it a good bath after.

Not sure if I would use it or not but this place sells "biodegradable safe rust remover and degreaser/neutralizer".

http://www.corrosionvci.com/rust.htm


----------



## capt dan

Bingo. Just  wire brush the  loose rust off and spray it down with non stick spray. Been doing that  on the lang about every month, works great!


----------



## smokeon

Tip for anyone using a motorized wire wheel.  Use eye protection.  Those wires can and do come flying off the wheel and it would really suck to catch one in the eye.


----------



## stansbbq

I have a stick burner and every time I crank her up I let her get hot aand then I'll wipe the grill down a bit with a rag(really just enough to get the rag oily)and wipe my whole smoker down with it.Now I have used miine enough that some paint has scorched off but the metal under the paint looks as if it has a gunmetal blueing on it!That little habit saved the paint for a year of intense cooking.But with the look it has now, I like it better.If I get a little rust on it from a night outside in the rain, I just rub some more oil into it.Now I'm talking animal oil,not petrol.


----------



## peixegato

I used steel wool and a lot of elbow grease on mine.  I've heard that rubbing down the outside of the smoker after each smoke (while the smoker is still warm to the touch) helps.  I'll be trying that myself now that I've got a freshly painted smoker.


----------



## quicksmokinq

So I also have rusting forming on the outside and inside of my firebox.  If I use the wire wheel or sandpaper to remove the rust do I need to repaint before smoking with it again or can I limp through doing this until the end of the season and just repaint it over the winter?  And is it OK to paint the inside of the firebox or no - seems to be some mixed thoughts there?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## bbqjefff

Awesome! I was going to post asking about this but didn't have to. I found rust on the bottom of my offset smoker and I will be cleaning that off today.


----------



## bbqjefff

I got some steel wool and some high heat paint and I have been scrubbing it today. I don't even know if I will be able to get it all off but it is starting to look better.


----------



## 1MoreFord

If you paint it you will be doing this time and time again.

Use cooking oil or linseed oil instead.  I used to spray it down using cheap spray oil.  When it was hot it would smoke something terrible when the oil was fresh but gave a nice rust free finish.


----------



## bbqjefff

1MoreFord said:


> If you paint it you will be doing this time and time again.
> 
> Use cooking oil or linseed oil instead.  I used to spray it down using cheap spray oil.  When it was hot it would smoke something terrible when the oil was fresh but gave a nice rust free finish.


But I should still scrub the rust off right?


----------



## 1MoreFord

It helps but can be done w/o it if the rust isn't too bad.


----------



## bbqjefff

Thanks. i appreciate it.


----------



## jdixon

stansbbq said:


> I have a stick burner and every time I crank her up I let her get hot aand then I'll wipe the grill down a bit with a rag(really just enough to get the rag oily)and wipe my whole smoker down with it.Now I have used miine enough that some paint has scorched off but the metal under the paint looks as if it has a gunmetal blueing on it!That little habit saved the paint for a year of intense cooking.But with the look it has now, I like it better.If I get a little rust on it from a night outside in the rain, I just rub some more oil into it.Now I'm talking animal oil,not petrol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumble solver


Hi all...

I'm looking at purchasing a used Good-One smoker, but it appears to have some significant rust on the outside (I've only seen one picture) I plan on looking at it in person tomorrow or Wednesday, but I'm curious as to what the best way is to clean rust, and how much rust is to much? Several of the threads I've seen here talk about cleaning grates or a UDS, so I thought I'd ask for some additional advice.

Thanks
David


----------



## Buk

I wiped the inside of my UDS with lard from Walmart.  That was several years back and its still fine..........


----------

